# imss payment



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, question about IMSS payment .

Can it be done from abroad ? Is it the way to pay on line ? 

Or maybe leaving books and power of attorney with someone ?

thank you e


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

evafla said:


> Hello, question about IMSS payment .
> 
> Can it be done from abroad ? Is it the way to pay on line ?
> 
> ...


I doubt it. You have to show up in person at the IMSS center nearest your home in Mexico, present a bunch of paperwork and photos, fill out some forms including a health history, and pay the fee. I can't imagine you could do it long-distance. What do you mean by leaving "books"?


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks . We are already in the system, by books I meant this small booklets which they give when you enroll.


----------

